# Sage Barista upper burr settings



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hiya, just after a bit of help re the upper burr settings of the Sage Barista (I think all the Barista range have the same/similar grinder). I've had my Express around 6 months, I use a local roaster and therefore beans are always fresh and I can pull a good shot consistently. My friend however has just bought the same machine and naively we thought that we'd be able to use the same ballpark settings... how wrong we were. I just can't seem to get the grind fine enough to pull a decent shot and get the pressure high enough and I just wondered if anyone had any experience changing the upper burr settings. When you look at the gound beans they're a completely different consistency, clearly not as fine. I know how to change the burr size, I just wondered if anyone else had to do this and if it resolved any issues?

Thanks in advance.


----------

